
Antibiotic resistance genes are present in dust microbial communities - bookofjoe
https://journals.plos.org/plospathogens/article?id=10.1371/journal.ppat.1008211
======
tehjoker
Are ARGs typically present in natural populations of bacteria or do they only
become abundant when humans treated with medication are around?

